# More pictures of Khufu...check out his head bling!



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

He is about 4" now


















He is getting big and so is his kok.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice! :thumb: Well ... for a hybrid anyway. :lol: :lol:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes, they are hybrids but you still gotta love the Flowerhorns. Masters of bling. 8)


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Lookin good!! :thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice fella :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks heylady....maybe you'll post some new pics of your beauty? Please

Thanks artemis1 He is one of my favorites. He has a lot of personality. I give him the real tiny little earthworm when I find them. If I hold the worm up to the glass he does this dance begging for the worm.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

As much as I don't like the idea of creating hybrids...

Beautiful fish like this one help me understand why so many people don't mind...

Gorgeous fish...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hes turning out pretty well for you! pump up that head!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Toby-H as I said before you gotta love a Flowerhorn 

Thanks gage I'm going to keep working on his his hump. He is a little pig he LOVES to eat.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

just give him a variety of foods, the best will come out for you that way. i personally feed a mix of NLS, Chingmix, and Bloodworms, with krill once a week or so.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

He gets a good variety of foods. He's easy to feed, he eats just about everything I give him. Krill is one thing he doesn't seem to like but he does like sun dried baby shrimp and fresh shrimp.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

nice fish


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks great lil mama. He is stunning :thumb: 
I was sad to give my FH up last month, didn't have the space to keep him healthy. :x


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks renegade and Nathan. That is sad having to give up a fish! I'm looking to up grade Khufu's tank here soon. Probably get him a 55g. That should keep him for a while being he's only 4" now.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

just be aware that they grow fast, mine grew to 10" in less then a year.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah and then I'll have to get a bigger tank and find something else to put in the 55g.  Pre-planning is everything 8)


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

haha, i dunno of your husband will be very happy with your planning though :lol:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh well, but I think he is as hooked on fish as I am. He even helps with water changes.  When ever our friends come over he has to show off the new fish we just bought. He just laughs when I bring a new fish home. Like when I brought the Escondido home I just pulled up a picture of a grown one on the internet and I didn't have to say a word. He was sold. The Puffers.....one look at them and he was sold. The Archer fish I showed him how I can put a raw chunk of shrimp on the under side of the tank lid and the Archer will spit water at it until he knocks it down to eat it ....sold. Khufu is "his" :roll: Flowerhorn. Fedor is "his" boy.....and so on. I'd call it hooked.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

oh ya, thats very hooked, at least it works out in your favor


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes, it works out in my favor as long as he remember they are all MY fish :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

YESSSS! Just got a used 55g for $50. Little bit of cleaning and it looks just fine. This is going to be Khufu's new home for awhile. Next is a new home for the Escondido's.


----------

